# Dune now available



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Sorry if this has been mentioned, but Dune is now available for download.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Indeed:


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

And at a bargain price that may not last, since it is 50% off the list price.  Get 'em while they're hot


----------



## Marine Mom (Mar 19, 2009)

marianner said:


> And at a bargain price that may not last, since it is 50% off the list price. Get 'em while they're hot


Not necessarily...The Tolkien LoTR Trilogy was certainly hot when it was released to much fanfare, and now less than a month later the price has come down nearly $2. (was $15.94, now $14.04, also 50% off list)


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

I wonder if the errors have been fixed.  I bought it in October 2008, but heard the were many mistakes and missing text.  My original copy and 13636 locations and so did the new download.  The link took me to a page were it said I'd already bought the book.  If any one buys it now, please post your location count.  I want to see if there is really a fixed edition or new edition.  (This is assuming that a new edition would have a different location count.)


----------



## Greg Banks (May 2, 2009)

I wonder if those of us who had already bought it got an update automatically?


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

My experience has been that the download is not automatic.  Just redownload the book and the new version will be sent.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

YES! I have been waiting for this! Thank you!

patrisha


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I just downloaded this, not having read _Dune_ for a long time (and I have no idea where my paperback is, if I even still have it). At a guess, it would appear this digital copy was created by scanning printed pages. As such, after getting about 10% of my way into it so far I've run across a number of typos that would appear to be scanning errors never caught by proofreaders (if there were any?). One specific example that jumps to mind is the word "learn" instead appearing as "leam" ( *l e a m* in case that's hard to see here).

Additionally, there is at least a full line space between each paragraph -- even though each paragraph's first line is indented -- wasting a lot of space on the screen. At first I found this really annoying, though the more I read it the less annoying it gets as I leam...I mean learn...to ignore it.

On the slightly plus side, there is an afterword by one of Herbert's sons, which I read first. I found it somewhat meandering and only vaguely enlightening, so to my tastes it did not really add any special value to this edition.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I loved the whole Dune series when I first read them years and years ago. Are all the books on Kindle, or just the first?


----------



## r0b0d0c (Feb 16, 2009)

After missing the chance to get "The Stand," and "Hitchhiker's Guide," I immediately downloaded Dune (and the next 2 in the series)! 

Yep, Amazon & Co. have "taught me a lesson," and I'll no longer wait to get "must read" Kindlebooks from now on!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Got it! thanks!!


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> I loved the whole Dune series when I first read them years and years ago. Are all the books on Kindle, or just the first?


Looks like many are: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_kinc?url=node%3D154606011&field-keywords=dune+herbert
I couldn't tell if they all are, as I stopped after the 3rd one, I think.


----------



## WalterK (Mar 2, 2009)

http://www.fantasticfiction.co.uk/series/dune/

The top six books (numbered selections) listed in the above link are available from Amazon in Kindle versions.

- Walter.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great, I saw the TV series a long time ago (I think it was HBO) and loved it.  I'll be getting the book soon


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

This is a great book.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Great reminder, I've put all these in my Wish List so that I can re-read the series.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

I just bought Dune yesterday, and I'm pretty disappointed to discover that the formatting is justified rather than left aligned, causing many words to have huge spaces between them.

*sigh*

Hopefully it will stop bothering me the more I read it.

I haven't purchased many books for the Kindle yet, but all of them have been formatted okay so far. I'm curious to know how many books people have purchased that are justified rather than left aligned? Is it common?

_*Edit*_: I just discovered how to change the justification on my Kindle with the font key + J. Nevermind me, still learning. Happy now


----------



## mdkohm (Feb 9, 2009)

Geemont said:


> I wonder if the errors have been fixed. I bought it in October 2008, but heard the were many mistakes and missing text. My original copy and 13636 locations and so did the new download.


I didn't see a reply. I just checked my copy (just purchased last week) via my iPhone and it shows 10,615 locations. I can verify that the number is the same on my Kindle, but I think it should be the same. I wonder why your location count is different.


----------

